# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Perú comienza a exportar aguaymanto orgánico

## Bruno Cillóniz

La empresa AgroAndino, realizó un primer envío de aguaymamanto de 500 kilos a Alemania esta semana, en lo que sería la primera venta al exterior de esta fruta oriunda del Perú. 
Oscar Schiappa Pietra, director gerente de comercialización de AgroAndino destacó que el aguaymanto deshidratado fue exportado através de una alianza estratégica entre pequeños agricultores, la Municipalidad de la localidad de San Pablo, el Gobierno Regional de Cajamarca y la empresa AgroAndino. 
“Nos sentimos muy orgullosos de liderar el rescate comercial de un fruto originario del Perú y, particularmente, porque así ayudamos a combatir la pobreza y la desnutrición en las zonas alto andinas que proveen el ecosistema ideal para el cultivo del aguaymanto”, sostuvo Schiappa a Andina. 
El aguaymanto (Physalis Peruviana) es un fruto altamente cotizado en los mercados internacionales, no solamente por la gran versatilidad que posee para la actividad culinaria,y su exótica apariencia y sabor, sino también por sus cada vez más conocidas propiedades beneficiosas para la salud entre las que destacan su capacidad antioxidante (alarga el envejecimiento celular),de mejora del sistema inmunológico y de prevención del cáncer, entre muchas otras.  *Fuente: AgroEconómica*Temas similares: Compro aguaymanto organico Compro aguaymanto organico Producción de mango orgánico en Perú Café orgánico representa el 56% de los cafés especiales producidos en Perú Precio del pollo comienza a descender por menor demanda, afirma Minag

----------

